# Anyone know what "Too Ram" is?



## tberkery (Oct 3, 2015)

Does anyone know the art listed as "Too Ram" in this video at 22:55? The gentleman in the video is fantastic and I'd love to find the original videos of him practicing these forms.





Thanks!


----------



## soulignighter (Nov 15, 2015)

두람 in Korean; transliterated as  "too ram" in English.


----------



## KenpoDave (Nov 15, 2015)

More than "Just Enough Ram?"


----------

